# Annoying Avatars



## daffodil

Am I the only one who regards these moving avatars as annoying ,is it only me who gets distracted by the repetitive mindless motion which draws your eyes from the topic and then you have to start all over again,Please I do not want to be drawn into a debate about the rights of the person to have one, that is countered by, what about others rights not to be distracted , so the question is very simple 

Should they be banned or not YES or NO


----------



## 113016

Bloody hell, what next  
Ban breathing :roll: 
and No, I haven't voted


----------



## pippin

I am just bl00dy annoyed that my moving Morse Key avatar disappeared when I renewed my subs a week ago.


----------



## cabby

So am I as I was trying to work out the message. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## 747

Yes.


----------



## prof20

Just when you were gaining some creedence, Daft, you fall back into your old, annoying ways.

You've lost it for me, again.










Roger :roll:


----------



## randonneur

No


----------



## randonneur

No, hope this annoys you even more


----------



## Zebedee

Should you be driving if you are that easily distracted by movement in your peripheral vision!!!!


----------



## prof20

Zebedee said:


> Should you be driving if you are that easily distracted by movement in your peripheral vision!!!!


No he shouldn't......It is apparent he only has tunnel vision.


----------



## nicholsong

Grath said:


> Bloody hell, what next
> Ban breathing :roll:


Might be a good idea in some cases :lol:


----------



## 747

prof20 said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should you be driving if you are that easily distracted by movement in your peripheral vision!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> No he shouldn't......It is apparent he only has tunnel vision.
Click to expand...

Yes but, No but, he will be a better driver than you IN a tunnel surely and many accidents happen in tunnels. I was injured in the Carpal Tunnel myself.


----------



## daffodil

Zebedee said:


> Should you be driving if you are that easily distracted by movement in your peripheral vision!!!!


Concentration is defined as "The application of mind and body to a particular endeavour to the TOTAL exclusion of anything not relevant to that endeavour"

Mr Plods definition albeit about a different topic about headrests but still very apt ,

as for Grath, if you want to stop breathing ,well FINE BY ME go ahead :lol: :lol:

Just when you were gaining some creedence, Daft, you fall back into your old, annoying ways.

You've lost it for me, again.

Well Prof to fall back on my standard reply to such pomposity (like who are you that I should need your approval Richard Cranium)

DO I LOOK BOTHERED


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

prof20 said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should you be driving if you are that easily distracted by movement in your peripheral vision!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> No he shouldn't......It is apparent he only has tunnel vision.
Click to expand...

[hr:3ea2a28300]

Or maybe Chunnel vision Ok I'll get me coit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I might work my way through these


----------



## prof20

daffodil said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should you be driving if you are that easily distracted by movement in your peripheral vision!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Concentration is defined as "The application of mind and body to a particular endeavour to the TOTAL exclusion of anything not relevant to that endeavour"
> 
> Mr Plods definition albeit about a different topic about headrests but still very apt ,
> 
> as for Grath, if you want to stop breathing ,well FINE BY ME go ahead :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just when you were gaining some creedence, Daft, you fall back into your old, annoying ways.
> 
> You've lost it for me, again.
> 
> Well Prof to fall back on my standard reply to such pomposity (like who are you that I should need your approval Richard Cranium)
> 
> DO I LOOK BOTHERED
Click to expand...

Just as I said, Dafts, you've just proved me right. Just scratch the surface, and look what happens.

You don't need people to comment on your threads. You are your own worst enemy.

Do have a nice day, and stop trying to dictate what we should and should not do. (Oh, that was in your mind when you posted, wasn't it?).

Roger


----------



## crimbo

Isn`t life a bitch :roll:


----------



## 113016

daffodil said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should you be driving if you are that easily distracted by movement in your peripheral vision!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Concentration is defined as "The application of mind and body to a particular endeavour to the TOTAL exclusion of anything not relevant to that endeavour"
> 
> Mr Plods definition albeit about a different topic about headrests but still very apt ,
> 
> as for Grath, if you want to stop breathing ,well FINE BY ME go ahead :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just when you were gaining some creedence, Daft, you fall back into your old, annoying ways.
> 
> You've lost it for me, again.
> 
> Well Prof to fall back on my standard reply to such pomposity (like who are you that I should need your approval Richard Cranium)
> 
> DO I LOOK BOTHERED
Click to expand...

nasty nasty Daffy Dildo :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

prof20 said:


> EDITED
> 
> stop trying to dictate what we should and should not do.
> Roger


You might want to rephrase that in light of your last post aimed at me Roger, or is it, do as I say not as a I do?

Still waiting for a response on the other one too


----------



## barryd

Im going to spend the rest of the day trying to work out how to make my Bingo Avatar move (and probably swear )

Actually I might change it to that WTF Parrot off Youtube as soon as I can work out how to include Audio on every post. 8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

barryd said:


> Im going to spend the rest of the day trying to work out how to make my Bingo Avatar move (and probably swear )
> 
> Actually I might change it to that WTF Parrot off Youtube as soon as I can work out how to include Audio on every post. 8O


Well your very good at changing avatars  could you make a set that is different for different people, like you could have a finger for Gnomey, another for Sandra, NO not another finger something else, ohbuggeritalltohell I'm off.


----------



## spykal

Hello daffy

If you are reading the forum using Microsoft's Internet Explorer and a moving avatar distracts you just press the Escape key ....you know the one at the top left of the keyboard........that will freeze 'em:










Mike

P.S. think it works in Firefox and Opera too but not Chrome


----------



## Jamsieboy

Either way - who really cares?


----------



## daffodil

prof20 said:


> daffodil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should you be driving if you are that easily distracted by movement in your peripheral vision!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Concentration is defined as "The application of mind and body to a particular endeavour to the TOTAL exclusion of anything not relevant to that endeavour"
> 
> Mr Plods definition albeit about a different topic about headrests but still very apt ,
> 
> as for Grath, if you want to stop breathing ,well FINE BY ME go ahead :lol: :lol:
> 
> Just when you were gaining some creedence, Daft, you fall back into your old, annoying ways.
> 
> You've lost it for me, again.
> 
> Well Prof to fall back on my standard reply to such pomposity (like who are you that I should need your approval Richard Cranium)
> 
> DO I LOOK BOTHERED
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as I said, Dafts, you've just proved me right. Just scratch the surface, and look what happens.
> 
> You don't need people to comment on your threads. You are your own worst enemy.
> 
> Do have a nice day, and stop trying to dictate what we should and should not do. (Oh, that was in your mind when you posted, wasn't it?).
> 
> Roger
Click to expand...

Oh Contraire, its you who is the hypocrite and as previously stated your arrogance in assuming me or anybody else has to meet with your approval is staggering, and I would rather be my own worst enemy then have a sanctimonious pillock like you for a friend

Go on you know it makes sense, please feel free to put me on your ignore list as I am obviously not on your xmas card list :lol: :arrow: :arrow:


----------



## pippin

Tunnel Vision is what you need when driving through Rouen!


----------



## prof20

Kev_n_Liz said:


> prof20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED
> 
> stop trying to dictate what we should and should not do.
> Roger
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to rephrase that in light of your last post aimed at me Roger, or is it, do as I say not as a I do?
> 
> Still waiting for a response on the other one too
Click to expand...

Just to put the record straight on this thread, Kev, which you have already done on the other one, I asked that you change a totally misleading title, which you did, and I thanked you for doing so. Just a request, not dictating.

So let's leave it at that, shall we? It gets confusing flitting back and forth.

Roger.


----------



## daffodil

prof20 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prof20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED
> 
> stop trying to dictate what we should and should not do.
> Roger
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to rephrase that in light of your last post aimed at me Roger, or is it, do as I say not as a I do?
> 
> Still waiting for a response on the other one too
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just to put the record straight on this thread, Kev, which you have already done on the other one, I asked that you change a totally misleading title, which you did, and I thanked you for doing so. Just a request, not dictating.
> 
> So let's leave it at that, shall we? It gets confusing flitting back and forth.
> 
> Roger.
Click to expand...

Sanctimonious in the extreme , lets leave it at that what a cop out 
:lol: loooooseeeerrrrrr


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Just so long as you're happy, but I'm happy to change it Roger, absolutely no problem for me, just a few key presses innit after all.

I'd do it myself, but buggered if I can think of anything all encompassing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Daffy, butt out please, have a go if you must but on your own stuff don't stir it with me, Roger is local to me if we needed to go to fisticuffs we could do so quite easily, but we have a mutual respect and some history, so it ain't going to happen so go play elsewhere.


----------



## daffodil

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Daffy, butt out please, have a go if you must but on your own stuff don't stir it with me, Roger is local to me if we needed to go to fisticuffs we could do so quite easily, but we have a mutual respect and some history, so it ain't going to happen so go play elsewhere.


Whoops ,Sorry  couldent resist bit below the belt so sorry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

If you carry on being nice like thsi I'll have to take the training wheels off :lol: :lol:


----------



## caulkhead

Bluddy hell daffy, are you available to come and stir my wifes Christmas cake?

Caulkhead


----------



## daffodil

caulkhead said:


> Bluddy hell daffy, are you available to come and stir my wifes Christmas cake?
> 
> Caulkhead


WHoa

That is not a euphemism is it :lol:

now I am afraid very afraid

:wink:  :lol:


----------



## barryd

Aunt!


----------



## caulkhead

Depends how long your stirrer is daffy  

Caulkhead


----------



## 747

barryd said:


> Aunt!


Is your spellchecker broke again Barry? :wink:


----------



## daffodil

caulkhead said:


> Depends how long your stirrer is daffy
> 
> Caulkhead


Very very short 

that is why I can only do mince pies :lol: :lol:

I cant get anybody to pull my cracker 8O :lol:


----------



## rosalan

Oh! What a lovely war!

Personally I really miss Dave Chemicals bouncing babes.

May I wish Mr Daffodil all he wishes for himself in this festive moment.

Alan XX


----------



## brockley

Yes they should be banned :lol:


----------



## caulkhead

Getting back to the subject in hand, far from banning them, there should be a course on here for the technically challenged (myself) on how to do them. I was a member on here for about 4 years before I mastered getting a normal avatar.

Caulkhead


----------



## Zebedee

Not too difficult Caulkhead, but you do need a bit of software to do it.

(Just to annoy Daffodil :roll: )


----------



## Agilityman

Yes they should be banned.


----------



## aldra

Well mine is looking a bit sad

Actually his eyes look like mine

He will do for now

Aldra


----------



## Spacerunner

Yes, ban them all. :withstupid:


----------



## mistycat

is this annoying????
just need to know before changing mine,
its not moving so should be ok,










Misty


----------



## HermanHymer

Anything that annoys Daffy works for me!


----------



## barryd

> *caulkhead wrote: *Getting back to the subject in hand, far from banning them, there should be a course on here for the technically challenged (myself) on how to do them. I was a member on here for about 4 years before I mastered getting a normal avatar.
> 
> Caulkhead


Didnt I sort your Avatar for you? Wasnt it Daisy the dog?

Attached!

Save or download this photo to your desktop

Its the right size so just go to HOME at the top left of the forum page and FORUM PROFILE and down near the bottom you should be able to browse to and upload the avatar.

If it wasnt you and I have gone completely mad its still a nice picture of a Dog.


----------



## barryd

> *aldra wrote: *Well mine is looking a bit sad
> 
> Actually his eyes look like mine
> 
> He will do for now
> 
> Aldra


Well we are still waiting for you to send me a photo of the elusive Shadow!

I will end up having to drive over to your place and take it myself!! 

IF Daisy isnt Caulkheads you could always use that one!


----------



## vicdicdoc

Listen, i only have to see daf(t's) name on a post to know its going to be full of crap ... hence i only read the first 3 posts, i got better things to read up on than his NON HELPFUL sh#te . . He's a 1st class wind up merchant


----------



## Penquin

Je ne dis rien......


----------



## Stanner

> "caulkhead"Getting back to the subject in hand, far from banning them, there should be a course on here for the technically challenged (myself) on how to do them. I was a member on here for about 4 years before I mastered getting a normal avatar.
> 
> Caulkhead


Yep everytime I try to load one I'm told it's too big.


----------



## barryd

Stanner. It needs to be less than 160 x 160 pixels. That one I posted on the page before is 159 x 159. Try it as a test. If it works your pics ARE too big.

I managed to load that sad dog for Sandra the other day. If anyone needs help resizing Avatars just post them and I will do them for you.


----------



## daffodil

vicdicdoc said:


> Listen, i only have to see daf(t's) name on a post to know its going to be full of crap ... hence i only read the first 3 posts, i got better things to read up on than his NON HELPFUL sh#te . . He's a 1st class wind up merchant


 :lol:


----------



## barryd

I dunno Daffy. He did call you a *1st class* wind up merchant. I would have said 4th or 5th!


----------



## daffodil

True but why be so nasty and vitriolic about it, 

no sense of humour that boy, :lol: :lol: :lol:

Also I doff my hat to the greatest master winder upperer of them, all I present BarryD :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stanner

> "barryd"
> Stanner. It needs to be less than 160 x 160 pixels. That one I posted on the page before is 159 x 159. Try it as a test. If it works your pics ARE too big.
> 
> I managed to load that sad dog for Sandra the other day. If anyone needs help resizing Avatars just post them and I will do them for you.


Ohhh no problem with avatars that are just a picture, they are OK, been there, done that, etc.

It's the moving ones, GIFS, done it without problems on another site - but not MHF.


----------



## barryd

Not tried a moving one on here. Some seem to be struggling with static ones!


----------



## caulkhead

Hi Barry,

Sorry, been out on the p**s tonight, hence the late reply.

Yes, you sorted my avatar for me, my lovely Daisy dog, and very grateful I was too. Merry Crimbo etc etc........

Caulkhead


----------



## barryd

> *caulkhead wrote:*Hi Barry,
> 
> Sorry, been out on the p**s tonight, hence the late reply.
> 
> Yes, you sorted my avatar for me, my lovely Daisy dog, and very grateful I was too. Merry Crimbo etc etc........
> 
> Caulkhead


Well when you sober up you should be able to use that photo I posted earlier then as per the instructions add it as your Avatar. If not we will sort something else out.


----------



## daffodil

vicdicdoc said:


> Listen, i only have to see daf(t's) name on a post to know its going to be full of crap ... hence i only read the first 3 posts, i got better things to read up on than his NON HELPFUL sh#te . . He's a 1st class wind up merchant


Was this your actual quote Vicky baby

I love this 'daffodil' bloke . . . He guarantees putting a smile on my face with his comments . . . I recon he's the type you wouldn't want to share a joint driveway with.

Oh ye of short memory, you fickle fiend you :lol: :lol: :lol:

Merry Christmas

Vicdicdoc but where is the mouse and the clock :?


----------



## vicdicdoc

When I wrote 
I love this 'daffodil' bloke . . . He guarantees putting a smile on my face with his comments . . . I recon he's the type you wouldn't want to share a joint driveway with. "

I was full of love & goodwill . . I've sobered up since then


----------



## daffodil

vicdicdoc said:


> When I wrote
> I love this 'daffodil' bloke . . . He guarantees putting a smile on my face with his comments . . . I recon he's the type you wouldn't want to share a joint driveway with. "
> 
> I was full of love & goodwill . . I've sobered up since then


Crate of scotch being dispatched forthwith, I like you drunk better far mellower :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok

Cough!..









ray.


----------



## caulkhead

barryd said:


> *caulkhead wrote:*Hi Barry,
> 
> Sorry, been out on the p**s tonight, hence the late reply.
> 
> Yes, you sorted my avatar for me, my lovely Daisy dog, and very grateful I was too. Merry Crimbo etc etc........
> 
> Caulkhead
> 
> 
> 
> Well when you sober up you should be able to use that photo I posted earlier then as per the instructions add it as your Avatar. If not we will sort something else out.
Click to expand...

Thanks Barry, all sorted, again! When you kindly sorted that pic for me some months ago I successfully uploaded it as my avatar but I seem to remember that a while ago it disappeared along with a few other members avatars. Anyway, thanks again........

Caulkhead


----------



## daffodil

So the consensus is AVATARS

are not annoying and should not be banned

That is democracy for you 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## 113016

daffodil said:


> So the consensus is AVATARS
> 
> are not annoying and should not be banned
> 
> That is democracy for you
> 
> :lol: :lol:


And maybe the consensus is that YOU are and YOU should :lol: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

Start a poll Graham. Choice between banning moving avatars or Daffodil.

Bet I can guess the result! :wink:


----------



## daffodil

Grath said:


> daffodil said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the consensus is AVATARS
> 
> are not annoying and should not be banned
> 
> That is democracy for you
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> And maybe the consensus is that YOU are and YOU should :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

At least if that happened I would not have to read anymore of your Drivel,nonsense, twaddle, claptrap, balderdash, gibberish, rubbish, mumbo jumbo; :wink:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I don't think any member should be banned unless they are constantly insulting other members or using profanities, being stupid, or taking the ****, having a bad sense of what is acceptable shouldn't be grounds for being banned.

If people insist on going out of their way to be obnoxious you can either ignore them completely by not reading their posts or use the button provided, I don't bite so he/they don't really bother me, in fact it actually makes me look more normal, and I need all of that I can get   

Daffy is at worst only mildly irritating, and sometimes, but more rarely even interesting, not a patch on Shuggy etc, just a bit warped if anything, maybe if everyone stopped biting he'd stop too, or not :roll: 

Just my opinion, banning just moves the problem elsewhere.


----------



## daffodil

Zebedee said:


> Start a poll Graham. Choice between banning moving avatars or Daffodil.
> 
> Bet I can guess the result! :wink:


Hark at her !!!!

I bet,

Oh, ten to one that they will LIKE each others posts AD Nauseum

Reminds me of two little boys egging each other on in a playground

not that I think you are intelligent enough to have ever attended school :lol: :lol: :lol:

I could start a poll about that , now there is a thought :wink:

Just for you two

A thought generally occurs in a working brain

Oh sorry you dont qualify, do you shame :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

Daffy, if wit was sh1t you would be ten feet high! :roll:


----------



## daffodil

Zebedee said:


> Daffy, if wit was sh1t you would be ten feet high! :roll:


OH GOODY

I like these

If Wit was dynamite, you wouldent have enough to blow your hat off

see no rule 8 broken here :lol: :lol:


----------



## peejay

> *barryd wrote:-*
> Stanner. It needs to be less than 160 x 160 pixels. That one I posted on the page before is 159 x 159. Try it as a test. If it works your pics ARE too big.
> 
> I managed to load that sad dog for Sandra the other day. If anyone needs help resizing Avatars just post them and I will do them for you.





> *Stanner replied*
> 
> Ohhh no problem with avatars that are just a picture, they are OK, been there, done that, etc.
> 
> It's the moving ones, GIFS, done it without problems on another site - but not MHF.


As well as the 160 x 160 pixel limit, it can't be any larger than 100Kb, some moving gifs can be larger than that.

Mine is 76Kb and works ok.

Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Zebedee said:


> Daffy, if wit was sh1t you would be ten feet high! :roll:


[hr:d1c681cffb]

I think you just gave him a compliment, the one you were reaching for should have been.

*If Wit were ****, you'd be constipated*


----------



## barryd

To be fair to Daffy he has created the longest "recent" thread.

8 pages so far. Maybe he is a secret mole for Virtual Periscope. Their sponsors will be chuffed.

You should start a Gassing or Campsites vs Aires thread Daffy. We havent had one of those for a bit.


----------



## daffodil

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daffy, if wit was sh1t you would be ten feet high! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> [hr:710071c86a]
> 
> I think you just gave him a compliment, the one you were reaching for should have been.
> 
> *If Wit were ****, you'd be constipated*
Click to expand...

see proves my point Zebby baby

I bet Kev went to school (even if it was approved,remember them, one step short of Borstal Happy days) :lol: :lol: :lol: try again Thicko


----------



## Zebedee

> Kev_n_Liz said:- I think you just gave him a compliment.


Did I Kev?

He's so trivial and insignificant that I wasn't really concentrating! :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

daffodil said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daffy, if wit was sh1t you would be ten feet high! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> [hr:142e663c06]
> 
> I think you just gave him a compliment, the one you were reaching for should have been.
> 
> *If Wit were ****, you'd be constipated*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see proves my point Zebby baby
> 
> I bet Kev went to school (even if it was approved,remember them, one step short of Borstal Happy days) :lol: :lol: :lol: try again Thicko
Click to expand...

[hr:142e663c06]

I have asked you once before NOT to use my posts against someone else, it is cowardly and puts me in a bad light, if you wish to **** me off then please have the courage to do it directly.

As you're newbie effectively, you won't know that Zebedee among others you seem keen to **** off, used to be one of the mods on here, and a bloody good one too, as were the others, he will and has gone out of his way to help many members on here over the years, and we do have a degree of banter, and respect between us, which has been hard earned sometimes, but you do not and will not gain any respect by having a pop at all and sundry and having sly digs.

You are a newbie, act like it and try to be an adult, at least until you've got to know the regulars a bit better, then and only then will you gain any respect, learn what you can and pass it on to other newbies, that is the main reason for this sites existence, to take the **** out of others, got to FC or OAAL for that sort of stuff if you can cope.


----------



## Zebedee

Well said Kev. I'm also getting a bit fed up with his insults - always followed by a few laughing emoticons to pretend it was all in fun! Who does he think he's fooling!!

And please do not mention cliques in your inevitable backlash Daffodil. That just proves how blinkered and narrow minded you are!


----------



## barryd

Kev!!!!!

"Go to FC". 8O


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Why, have you fixed my avatar yet?


----------



## barryd

> *Kev_n_Liz wrote: *Why, have you fixed my avatar yet?


Yep. Done.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

OK, been but don't see why you asked gorra linky?


----------



## 747

If Daff goes to FC I shall get me to a Nunnery. 8O 

It's better than jiggery pokery on here.


----------



## barryd

> *747 wrote: *If Daff goes to FC I shall get me to a Nunnery. 8O
> 
> It's better than jiggery pokery on here.


Dont do that! Remember what happened to Sir Galahad?


----------



## daffodil

Kev_n_Liz said:


> daffodil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Daffy, if wit was sh1t you would be ten feet high! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> [hr:fa1ff94af6]
> 
> I think you just gave him a compliment, the one you were reaching for should have been.
> 
> *If Wit were ****, you'd be constipated*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see proves my point Zebby baby
> 
> I bet Kev went to school (even if it was approved,remember them, one step short of Borstal Happy days) :lol: :lol: :lol: try again Thicko
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [hr:fa1ff94af6]
> 
> I have asked you once before NOT to use my posts against someone else, it is cowardly and puts me in a bad light, if you wish to **** me off then please have the courage to do it directly.
> 
> As you're newbie effectively, you won't know that Zebedee among others you seem keen to **** off, used to be one of the mods on here, and a bloody good one too, as were the others, he will and has gone out of his way to help many members on here over the years, and we do have a degree of banter, and respect between us, which has been hard earned sometimes, but you do not and will not gain any respect by having a pop at all and sundry and having sly digs.
> 
> You are a newbie, act like it and try to be an adult, at least until you've got to know the regulars a bit better, then and only then will you gain any respect, learn what you can and pass it on to other newbies, that is the main reason for this sites existence, to take the **** out of others, got to FC or OAAL for that sort of stuff if you can cope.
Click to expand...

Point 1
I did not USE your post as suggested in a cowardly way ,I used it because I am very slow at posting and if I do not continue the thread (like it seem everybody else can and does do except me) it would"ent work

point 2, he might have been a mod on here but he is sure fast at popping me and for breaking Rule 8

Point 3 As I have stated before I enjoy BANTER AND LEG PULLS TREMENDOUSLY, see I was shouting there,

but it appears if anybody snides me in fun or not, I am censored at every turn if I have the temerity to respond

Point 4 I joined this site to gain knowledge which has been freely given by some, I tried to blend in with a bit of my humour and as stated its obviously not to every bodies taste.

But at the end of the day this is a paying site, I pay the same as everybody else, so I should have an equal amount of use, but as a NEWBIE obviously not,

if I had known it was a two tiered system I probably would have not bothered

Its funny I never bang on about the arrant sexism, racism, and xenophobia that is spouted on here not to mention the apalling bad language which is made even worse by the use of asterisks etc
in the name of humour. Maybe I should as I find that very offensive indeed, but concede people have the RIGHT to state what they like even those who castigate me at every turn

I realize my grammer is not up to the standards of some on here,but if you would rather pop me for that instead of the spirit of this post then save yourself the trouble

Ps This is the last time I am going to justify myself to you or anybody else,if you dont like me or my posts then use your ignore button which is your right, I hope that was said plain enough


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Perfectly plain, I shall take your advice and use said button.

Bye


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Right, that's got rid of that bloody idiot, can't see him anymore, can't say I didn't try to make him see some sense

I really hope he does come over to fruitcakes now, I'll give him a week before he runs away to cry in a corner.


----------



## Zebedee

My heart bleeds for you. Poor misunderstood little mite!

Having looked up Rule 8, I can't remember ever having a pop at you for breaking it, in fact I have never noticed you using asterisks or any other means of disguising inappropriate words.

If you are going to bleat (as usual) about being unfairly treated, please at least be accurate.

You have guessed the truth at last though. A clique of us two-tiered members got together a few months ago and said, _"Oh look. A new member called Daffodil. Let's all pick on him shall we - what fun that will be!"_

*Everybody starts on an equal footing when they join MHF - what happens after that is entirely of their own making.* Time you grew up and looked in the mirror!

Dave


----------



## daffodil

Zebedee said:


> My heart bleeds for you. Poor misunderstood little mite!
> 
> Having looked up Rule 8, I can't remember ever having a pop at you for breaking it, in fact I have never noticed you using asterisks or any other means of disguising inappropriate words.
> 
> If you are going to bleat (as usual) about being unfairly treated, please at least be accurate.
> 
> You have guessed the truth at last though. A clique of us two-tiered members got together a few months ago and said, _"Oh look. A new member called Daffodil. Let's all pick on him shall we - what fun that will be!"_
> 
> Everybody starts on an equal footing when they join MHF - what happens after that is entirely of their own making. Time you grew up and looked in the mirror!
> 
> Dave


You are boring me now

as stated you were a mod you are"nt now ,so please keep your opinions to yourself

Every chance you get you pop me,

Even on the sewing machine post you could not let it go, and I did not accuse you of accusing me about rule 8 because I never break rule 8 intentionally,but you and others do on a regular basis

I am now sorting out the people on here I am or am not interested in and you are in the latter group, so as already stated I have no more interest in you or anything you have to say ,is that plain enough for you


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's a bit annoying when someone on the ignore list posts and you can't see it, for them not me


----------



## barryd




----------



## 747

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Right, that's got rid of that bloody idiot, can't see him anymore, can't say I didn't try to make him see some sense
> [/url]


Why did you do that Kev?

I don't think it is funny at all.

You must be a reet nasty person. :wink:


----------



## prof20

747! Fred! (I won't call you by your proper name, and I won't quote you for obvious reasons),

By quoting Kev you've repeated the link, so you will have to delete yours as well, if Kev wants to accede to your request.

I second what you say wholeheartedly.

Roger


----------



## daffodil

prof20 said:


> 747! Fred! (I won't call you by your proper name, and I won't quote you for obvious reasons),
> 
> By quoting Kev you've repeated the link, so you will have to delete yours as well, if Kev wants to accede to your request.
> 
> I second what you say wholeheartedly.
> 
> Roger


I was reported for a post no worse then the one you are referring to,

Will I report the one mentioned above? of course not

why? because I understand things are written in haste to be funny or have not been presented as it should

God knows I am more guilty then anybody of that very thing


----------



## 113016

Daf, you claim that many of your post were suposed to be a little 
funny, with appropriate emptions. I must agree with Dave's interpretation about that. You seem to be quite happy to dish it out, but not to take it. 
I said, maybe ban breathing, you said you would be happy if i stopped breathing ( or something meaning that) that was not nice!
Maybe, you deserve the benefit of doubt, just one more time, 
As they say in France, Joyous Noel!


----------



## daffodil

Grath this was said in jest ref your post which was the first one in and I thought it was funny, but did not want the post to get diluted until a few people had voted,

as for Grath, if you want to stop breathing ,well FINE BY ME go ahead 

seriously if that upset you then I am Sorry 

as I said, I thought it was a funny riposte to a funny aside


----------



## 113016

Daf, it would take much more to upset me, than you been fine, should i stop breathing. You dont even know me and are really of little interest, except for entertainment value 👻 I just thought, it was not nice!
Anyway, thank ypu for applogy and again joyous noel 🎅👻

Edit, sorry for all the numbers, they were xmas smilies that did not work


----------



## Penquin

> *Daffodil said; * as stated you were a mod you are"nt now ,so please keep your opinions to yourself


As a fellow former Mod I take exception to your attack on Zebedee - he has gone out of his way to help so many people I could not even guess at the number......

He has also done his utmost to point out that some of the contents or style of your posts are likely to cause tempers to rise, and that does NOT occur to Zebedee as his temper has NEVER risen that I am aware of....

There is no such thing as two tier membership on MHF and never has been - EVERYONE has exactly the same right to post what they wish provided it does not break the rules;

This is a direct link to them;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums-rules.html

Nos 1, 2, 3, 4 and 7 may be of particular note and this from the General Guidance notes;

_Please treat your fellow members with courtesy, patience and tolerance._

I certainly believe that the response towards you has been along those lines, although at times it may have ventured close to the edge as a direct response from unpleasant comments from you.....

I realise that you will probably criticise me for saying this - so be it, it will not be a first and will not be the last time I am sure that such things are directed at me since I believe in trying to help people understand why some comments may be taken the wrong way........ reading BEFORE posting is a really useful habit to adopt, but one that many of us overlook in the heat of the moment.....

"Act in haste, repent at leisure"

I would staunchly defend Zebedee and not because he and I spent countless hours as Mods on here for no return at all, and often for the same sort of critical comments that you are now levelling - something that had stopped when the Moderators were removed by the former site admin, and something that i was heartily glad to see HAD stopped......

Don't try to lead us back to the bad old days with such negative comments.....

Please enjoy learning and exchanging views - but do not trade insults - that approach will encourage others to do the same......

and it will not help anyone to enjoy their hobby of motorhoming - which is what MHF is about.....

Dave

PS

No smilies or emoticons as I am not joking - I mean every word that I have posted.....


----------



## caulkhead

Ninety six posts and counting! What the BBC refer to as a "slow news day". 

Caulkhead


Oopps! Make that 97!

Sorry! 98!


----------



## cabby

I really don't know why all this fuss over Avatars, moving or not they are an enjoyable eye candy.

cabby


----------



## mistycat

Has it not been locked yet?
getting a bit boring now,
still cant resist to see the latest though,
Misty


----------



## daffodil

Penquin,

I did not attack Zebedee he attacked me and has done so every chance he gets,

read the sewing machine post 

It was needless, childish, and was just meant to either point score or aggravate 

I have read your post before answering 

yes you have a right to say what you like and I respect that you mean it 

but you have also got to respect,

The fact that he nor anybody else has got the right to censor me without me having the right of reply 

you also said 
Please enjoy learning and exchanging views - but do not trade insults

which implies insults have come from both sides 

but by all accounts its only from me and that is the bit that sickens me 

In truth I am answering you because I respect a lot of what you do and say on here and also your integrity, but please check all the facts before you lecture me on behalf of others

I do not mind apologizing if I upset folk unintentionally 

but I wont if I deem I haven"t

also there is no emoticons from me because I also mean every word I have just posted


----------



## Cazzie

Children,children!! 
Off to the naughty step!!

You're worse than my bickering grandchildren who have just gone home!

I thought I was going to have a peaceful few moments browsing MHF.

Where's Aldra when you need her? :lol: :lol: 

Cazzie


----------



## rayrecrok

Daffy... I like tits, thats why I like you.. :wink: 

Are you any relation to King Canute, the waters lapping round your knees at the moment. :lol: 

ray.


----------



## daffodil

rayrecrok said:


> Daffy... I like tits, thats why I like you.. :wink:
> 
> Are you any relation to King Canute, the waters lapping round your knees at the moment. :lol:
> 
> ray.


I honestly do know what you mean about old Canute, but I would rather drown then be swimming in a sea of injustice and watch my integrity ebb away (see what I did there) as for the other comment I try to keep abreast of the times but find myself in great ,grey,or is that lesser waters :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stanner

rayrecrok said:


> Daffy... I like tits, thats why I like you.. :wink:
> 
> Are you any relation to King Canute, the waters lapping round your knees at the moment. :lol:
> 
> ray.


Get the spelling right :roll: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cnut_the_Great

Well _almost_ right. :wink:


----------



## erneboy

Justice and integrity, all we need is some rousing music in the background.


----------



## aldra

Well mine looks sad

However there is a touch of me in his eyes

So he will do

No one seriously dislikes avatars do they??

The best ones reflect the owners, their sense of humour 

Or something else's that we are not privy too understand

Daffydowndilly your van may have been yellow

So why the hell didn't you call it yellow peril :lol: :lol: 

Zebadee I ike

Reminds me of magic roundabout
"**** off Dougle " said Florence
And he did

All over Zebadee :lol: :lol: 

So you see our memories interact with people's choice of avatars
Long may we continue to ponder, and try to understand

Why they chose that avatar

Or just enjoy as people slowly become like the avatar they chose

I am a gentle hound

Until I become a hound from hell :x :x :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## caulkhead

cabby said:


> I really don't know why all this fuss over Avatars, moving or not they are an enjoyable eye candy.
> 
> cabby


Your'e right cabby, but this thread has long since stopped being about avatars.

Caulkhead


----------



## aldra

PS

It's nearly Christmas

We are all on here

No one has to be, it's a choice

So I'm guessing there is something that attracts

So MERRY CHristmas

And because it's me

May the blessings of Christnas be with you and yours

I wish you peace and joy at this special time of year

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer

It's quite hard to follow the thread when every 2nd post has been "ignored" but I'm unrepentant. Peace reigns in my heart.

If the cap fits....


----------



## cabby

As my favourite comedian said 
"May your God go with you".

The title has not changed it is still about avatars plus the occasional flurry or more like a skirmish behind the bike sheds.Very childish, I cannot understand why you all continue to bicker, or are we having a revival of the early years of MHF's.

cabby


----------



## daffodil

Daffydowndilly your van may have been yellow

So why the hell didn't you call it yellow peril

Sandra oh Sandra ,It was not yellow it was green with yellow front wings and it was in 1967/8 and it was the flower power era

Remember that time of free love ,Beatles ,Stones, plenty of work and plenty of dosh, the bonnet was yellow as well I seem to recollect 

That is why she was called Daffodil

she was my first passion wagon at 17 yrs young I have a picture of me and the daffy but I cant load it onto this site very Frustrating


----------



## Penquin

If you can scan it you can either upload it to an external site such as photobucket or you can copy it to tinypics and reduce it in size so that you CAN upload it....

If you cannot scan it, then you can always take a digital picture with a digital camera and treat that in the same way.

Dave


----------



## daffodil

Penquin said:


> If you can scan it you can either upload it to an external site such as photobucket or you can copy it to tinypics and reduce it in size so that you CAN upload it....
> 
> If you cannot scan it, then you can always take a digital picture with a digital camera and treat that in the same way.
> 
> Dave


Thank you very much for that, I will try tomorrow


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

747 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, that's got rid of that bloody idiot, can't see him anymore, can't say I didn't try to make him see some sense
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you do that Kev?
> 
> I don't think it is funny at all.
> 
> You must be a reet nasty person. :wink:
Click to expand...

[hr:4422bfb7e8]

Bugger, I've been outed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

747 said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, that's got rid of that bloody idiot, can't see him anymore, can't say I didn't try to make him see some sense
> [/url]
> 
> 
> 
> Why did you do that Kev?
> 
> I don't think it is funny at all.
> 
> You must be a reet nasty person. :wink:
Click to expand...

[hr:b381e4d19b]

Bugger, I've been outed.


----------



## jedi

I quite like gifs. Must find one myself. Perhaps a vote on best avatar will create less bickering. My vote goes to Penquin at the moment.

I can't believe I just read all of this thread. A sad reflection on the direction MHF seems to be going. I hope not. Perhaps just time of year.

Tis the season of good will to all men or should that be persons?


----------



## jedi

I did it


----------



## caulkhead

I like it 'jedi'! Any tips on how to get a moving avatar? I am thinking that they should become compulsory for all MHF members.........

Caulkhead

Ps. Penguins's is pretty good too


----------



## Penquin

and it looks very good IMO, my poor old bird has been catching fish for years, the reason is quite simple;

my feet emulate the stance of the penguins superbly (as did my Dad's), bith of us were teachers so the nickname was very quickly applied to both of us......

when my young daughter was brought into my lab one afternoon, the wags in the class said (loud enough for all to hear.... :lol: );

*"Oh look, Fun sized Penguins!"*

so the nickname has been used for more years than I care to think of - but it's better than some of the other teachers had......

e.g. "Gums", "Groat" (he was the deputy head), "Jesus" (after the sandals that he wore virtually every day - which did not look right with the gown! :lol: ), "Porgy", "Holy Moses", and so on........

hence the choice for my .gif......

Dave


----------



## jedi

caulkhead said:


> I like it 'jedi'! Any tips on how to get a moving avatar? I am thinking that they should become compulsory for all MHF members.........
> 
> Caulkhead
> 
> Ps. Penguins's is pretty good too


I just googled 'Christmas gif'. Then chose one less than 160 x 160 pixels. Saved it to 'my documents'. Then went to my forum profile to upload it.

Jed


----------



## JohnandChristine

I find them amusing, so I'm sorry to the OP but I have just changed it again to a seasonally suitable one 

Happy Christmas everyone  :computer: [/img]


----------



## Zebedee

> caulkhead said:- Any tips on how to get a moving avatar? I am thinking that they should become compulsory for all MHF members.........


Have a go at making your own. Exclusive, or what! :wink:

There's plenty of free software that makes it fairly easy, or I couldn't have done it.

Dave


----------



## caulkhead

Zebedee said:


> caulkhead said:- Any tips on how to get a moving avatar? I am thinking that they should become compulsory for all MHF members.........
> 
> 
> 
> Have a go at making your own. Exclusive, or what! :wink:
> 
> There's plenty of free software that makes it fairly easy, or I couldn't have done it.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

______________________________________________________

Hi Dave,

Is there a particular piece of software that you could recommend? There are loads on Google but I am reluctant to download any old software without some sort of recommendation. I have time to kill this week so fancy having a go! I may also be able to solve the 'Quotes' problem, i.e. getting my quotes in the blue box!!!

Regards

Caulkhead


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Zebedee said:


> caulkhead said:- Any tips on how to get a moving avatar? I am thinking that they should become compulsory for all MHF members.........
> 
> 
> 
> Have a go at making your own. Exclusive, or what! :wink:
> 
> There's plenty of free software that makes it fairly easy, or I couldn't have done it.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

[hr:e67520504d]

GO ON giz a link mister   it's Christmas


----------



## cabby

A little OTT there don't you think kev. 8O 8O 

cabby

I would like flashing lights on the taxi.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

cabby said:


> A little OTT there don't you think kev. 8O 8O
> 
> cabby
> 
> I would like flashing lights on the taxi.


But I put Smileys  

Dave knows me well enough, and he's bigger than me so I have to have a pop from a safe distance.

CarolGavin had someone do that ages ago, anther sadly missed member, she just went, no big parade like some


----------



## cabby

Yes I always worry when a member just goes, that something was wrong and we did not have a chance to help.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Her last post.

Almost 2 years ago, god time flies, I always liked her posts, always full of fun, well most of the time anyway.

One of the original members and a Biomedical Scientist, didn't know that at the time.


----------



## Zebedee

Hiss off Kev, or I won't tell you how to get csv files onto Maps.Me for your Aires POIs! :grab:

*Software for animated gifs* . . . can't help much because I still use a very old copy of Macromedia Fireworks which was provided for me in my last "day job". _(It was very expensive - although I didn't have to buy it. There's a free trial version if anyone wants to get that serious, but it's still 300 dollars to buy.
http://macromedia-fireworks-mx.soft32.com/)_

I believe this one is quite good if you want to make animations from photo type images, but have never used it. http://ivanbochko.com/gifapp/

For making those similar to the one I am running at the moment, from memory I think this rather old one works quite well, if the ancient brain cell can be relied upon!!
http://www.snapfiles.com/get/msgifanimator.html

Sorry, but I have only very limited experience of using any other than Fireworks - but if you have it, Photoshop will do the job. There are plenty of guides, and this one seems as good (_and easy 8O _) as any. They are all far too complicated for my simple mind however. I don't like Photoshop and find it far too techie and complex, but it will make animated gifs if you have nothing else! :roll: 





Dave


----------



## Zebedee

> cabby said:- I would like flashing lights on the taxi.


Can you carry enough beer to make it worth my while Cabs?

Dave :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Zebedee said:


> Hiss off Kev, or I won't tell you how to get csv files onto Maps.Me for your Aires POIs! :grab:
> 
> *Software for animated gifs* . . . can't help much because I still use a very old copy of Macromedia Fireworks which was provided for me in my last "day job". _(It was very expensive - although I didn't have to buy it. There's a free trial version if anyone wants to get that serious, but it's still 300 dollars to buy.
> http://macromedia-fireworks-mx.soft32.com/)_
> 
> I believe this one is quite good if you want to make animations from photo type images, but have never used it. http://ivanbochko.com/gifapp/
> 
> For making those similar to the one I am running at the moment, from memory I think this rather old one works quite well, if the ancient brain cell can be relied upon!!
> http://www.snapfiles.com/get/msgifanimator.html
> 
> Sorry, but I have only very limited experience of using any other than Fireworks - but if you have it, Photoshop will do the job. There are plenty of guides, and this one seems as good (_and easy 8O _) as any. They are all far too complicated for my simple mind however. I don't like Photoshop and find it far too techie and complex, but it will make animated gifs if you have nothing else! :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave


Cheers Cock, I think I have most stuff I need on MWM, even all uncleswedes stuff from the XLS file he did while back.

My only problems is with CP, apart from those I need the meds for anyway.


----------



## Zebedee

Will this do Cabby?

.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Zebedee said:


> Will this do Cabby?
> 
> .


Need a pic of us van noo.


----------



## cabby

As you can see it works a treat, thanks a lot Zebedee.   

cabby


----------



## Penquin

So Cabby, are you now going to see if you can add sound to that in time with the flashing lights??????

Beep, beep, beep, beep.......

Sadly, that would really be unpopular with some (including me I must add)......

Dave :lol: :lol: :lol:

Having checked, sound CANNOT be attached to a .gif file (it is for graphics only), so you would have to start again as a .swf file.......

and that is way beyond me (thankfully......)

sorry to lead you up a garden path......


----------



## spykal

I think the wheels should be moving :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Add a voice saying, "I'm not going souf o the river at this time of night."


----------



## Zebedee

Give me a minute! :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Slow day Dave :?: :?:


----------



## Zebedee

No slower than yours Kev :wink: - just came back to the machine at the right time.

Can't put the sound on. Yet another feature of the forum that don't work no more.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Had to come in me chuffin mits was freezin, just having a brew and a coaster, then back out again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Can you do anything with mine Dave


----------



## Bob44again

Is it just me or is the sudden increase in .gif avatars a creative attempt to cause further annoyance for this weak spot admitted by the OP?

Memo to self:

a. Life - get.
b. Trolls - Starve 'em.
c. Avatar - Continue without lest some sensitive poor soul gets upset.

15 pages? :roll:


----------



## barryd

Cor such techno wizardry!

There was once a time when animated gifs were a bit like black magic.

Funny story

about 12 years or so ago I was on a customers site (print and design house in Manchester).

One of their customers (A major very well known insurance company) desperately needed a rolling banner gif with their logo on it for their new website.

My customers team didnt know how to do it and they asked me how much and how quick. I had a propeller head mate in a dark room so phoned him and he said 10min job. £500 I told my customer. Fine he says! an hour later and it was up on the site. I found out later my customer billed them £950 and they were delighted. 8O 

Oh Happy days!! Now sadly long gone.


----------



## Zebedee

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Can you do anything with mine Dave


How's this Kev?

.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Ho Fn Ho, you're not clever n you're not funny


----------



## cabby

Well I am converted, love it thanks. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
now I can be really annoying.

cabby

I would hate to think how many beers one can get in a london cab. I have had a washing machine, a fridge, 3 people just in the back.recon about 12 cases of plonk in the front.


----------



## Zebedee

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Ho Fn Ho, you're not clever n you're not funny


In whose opinion, may I ask?? :roll:

Just off to air the dog. Will have a look later.

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Zebedee said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ho Fn Ho, you're not clever n you're not funny
> 
> 
> 
> In whose opinion, may I ask?? :roll:
> 
> Just off to air the dog. Will have a look later.
> 
> Dave
Click to expand...

Mine, I'm only allowed the one  about once a month so today was your lucky day.


----------



## 113016

Well while you lot were spending all day dreaming of avatars, I was under my mates (yes I have one :lol: ) B544.
My mate didn't put the handbrake on tight enough, or it jumped off, as his van ran backwards and the rear chassis cross member. ran into an agriculture trailer. The cross member was seriously bent, pulling inwards the chassis extensions and bending up the floor and rear of the under floor storage locker.
What fun we have had  but we have mostly sorted it  just a little more to do  
He was bl**dy lucky as no bodywork, including the rear bumper was damaged 8)


----------



## daffodil

Penquin said:


> If you can scan it you can either upload it to an external site such as photobucket or you can copy it to tinypics and reduce it in size so that you CAN upload it....
> 
> If you cannot scan it, then you can always take a digital picture with a digital camera and treat that in the same way.
> 
> Dave


 Penquin Thank you very much as you can see It works

happy days


----------



## Penquin

Glad that it worked - which way did you use? Scan or photo?

The big problem at the present time with MHF is uploading pictures or files, but it may get sorted when there is a new operating system......

Dave


----------



## daffodil

Penquin said:


> Glad that it worked - which way did you use? Scan or photo?
> 
> The big problem at the present time with MHF is uploading pictures or files, but it may get sorted when there is a new operating system......
> 
> Dave


I scanned it then saved as to my personal pictures for my Brocante ,

Then I went into profile and then into avatar and resized it to 160x 160 pix then loaded it

it was easy peasy this time I could never do it before as Spykal helped me out the last time so once again my sincerest thanks


----------



## caulkhead

Blimey daffy, are you absolutely positive thats you? It looks like Rodney out of Only Fools and Horses! Trigger has even written your name, or at least what he thinks is your name, on the side of the van.

Mange tout daffy, mange tout!

:lol: 

Caulkhead


----------



## daffodil

caulkhead said:


> Blimey daffy, are you absolutely positive thats you? It looks like Rodney out of Only Fools and Horses! Trigger has even written your name, or at least what he thinks is your name, on the side of the van.
> 
> Mange tout daffy, mange tout!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Caulkhead


Yep its me alright, at sweet 17 yrs old

I worked at 2 paper rounds, one in the morning for 7 days a week for which I got 14 shillings, started delivering at 6am

and one at night 10 dozen and 6 papers per night for 5 nights starting at 6pm until 9pm

I did that for 2 yrs in all weathers to save up for the Daffodil as she was owned by my mates father,

He used to pay me 6d to wash and clean her, and I fell in love with her and swore I would own her one day,

anyway he kept her for the extra time it took me to get to 17 and also to save up the cash to buy her, in his Yard

and that taught me the ethics of working hard to get what you want out of life David


----------



## Bob44again

daffodil said:


> Yep its me alright, at sweet 17 yrs old ...blah blah ... and that taught me ... etc
> 
> David


A verrry moving story, Daffingtons.

(Even if your latest Avatar from way back is not one that, ermm cough, 'moves' :wink: )


----------



## daffodil

Bob44again said:


> daffodil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep its me alright, at sweet 17 yrs old ...blah blah ... and that taught me ... etc
> 
> David
> 
> 
> 
> A verrry moving story, Daffingtons.
> 
> (Even if your latest Avatar from way back is not one that, ermm cough, 'moves' :wink: )
Click to expand...

Nor will it ever,

I am a lot of things, as has been mooted on here but a hypocrite I a"int

I realise you havent got one at all you should get in touch with Spykal he was very helpful to me :wink:


----------



## aldra

Daffydowndilly 

I am very suspicious of those who post pictures of themselves in their youth

Come on its that long ago it has no bearing on the daffy down dilly of today

Who hopefully is much more 

My 17 year old was off to work yesterday

He works in Holister, a shop almost in darkness, only employ "models " as staff

Grandma, he says , it's hard standing around looking good :lol: 

True said I, hard and useless

Now your grandma is looking for the man that you will become
So whilst you are standing around looking good

Remember your roots :lol: 

I expect a man to grow from such good stock

He keeps on coming back, prob to be fed
:lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## daffodil

aldra said:


> Daffydowndilly
> 
> I am very suspicious of those who post pictures of themselves in their youth
> 
> Come on its that long ago it has no bearing on the daffy down dilly of today
> 
> Who hopefully is much more
> 
> My 17 year old was off to work yesterday
> 
> He works in Holister, a shop almost in darkness, only employ "models " as staff
> 
> Grandma, he says , it's hard standing around looking good :lol:
> 
> True said I, hard and useless
> 
> Now your grandma is looking for the man that you will become
> So whilst you are standing around looking good
> 
> Remember your roots :lol:
> 
> I expect a man to grow from such good stock
> 
> He keeps on coming back, prob to be fed
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Aldra


That avatar is the only picture I have of my first daffodil

and it"s after her that I named the new Daffy ,Then I will post another one of me

My Grandma used to tell me

What is bred in the bone, will come out in the meat

God love all grandma"s I even sleep with one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aldra

go on I'll forgive you

Thousands wouldnt

But the daffy down dilly 

Of today

Is the one I prefer :lol:  

Aldra


----------



## rayrecrok

Daffy.... When you post "normal" non crap post it is a pleasure read, stop the crap and we will all enjoy your posts.

ray.


----------



## daffodil

rayrecrok said:


> Daffy.... When you post "normal" non crap post it is a pleasure read, stop the crap and we will all enjoy your posts.
> 
> ray.


Its my New years resolutions

Be Nice,

no more windups,

no more tongue in cheek wit ,

No more over familiarity

and definitely No more joining in long standing banter and threads uninvited

Merry Christmas and a prosperous new year to ALL on here

edited

Just to say also, no more biting back or being over sensitive or over defensive


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Someone tipped me off to unignore you, for now.


----------



## barryd

> *Kev_n_Liz wrote:*Someone tipped me off to unignore you, for now.


Someone tipped me off that he ignored you months ago so now if I quote your post about you unignoring daffy then he will see it and unignore you (possibly)

EDIT: Someone else tipped me off that he ignored me so then he wont see my post quoting you so he would see your post about you unignoring him so that he would unignore you so now he wont see either until someone who isnt being ingnored by him who also isnt ignoring either you or I quotes this then we can all unignore each other.

I think I got that right.

Jeez. Can a mod get rid of the ignore button, its giving me a headache? (assuming the mods are not ignoring me that is)


----------



## daffodil

I have only ever ignored one person,

And that was for what I considered to be using bad language and then immediately regretted it and reinstated them 

But I really like your post barryd 

you are a funny man :wink:


----------



## erneboy

Yep, though funny is putting it rather mildly.


----------



## spykal

Is that funny haha or funny peculiar ?


----------



## barryd

> *spykal wrote: *Is that funny haha or funny peculiar ?


Definitely Peculiar and whats happening behind that snow man? 8O


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker

All this peace and love...just like a proper Disney Christmas.


----------



## daffodil

erneboy said:


> Yep, though funny is putting it rather mildly.


SEE

Now this is where I would normally bounce back in with a witty remark that would be ,

1, Misinterpreted through my ignorance of past history ,

2, Or deliberately misinterpreted to GET ME GOING

but no more

I am a changed man


----------



## cabby

Blooming 'eck !!! where's me coat I'm going out, it's all too too much. Is it Christmas time.


cabby

edit, does this mean i have to change my avatar again. :lol: :lol:


----------



## daffodil

cabby said:


> Blooming 'eck !!! where's me coat I'm going out, it's all too too much. Is it Christmas time.
> 
> cabby
> 
> edit, does this mean i have to change my avatar again. :lol: :lol:


No cabby, you can stay on the DARK SIDE

there is no coming back for you :lol: :lol:

unless Queen Aldra sends barryd to rescue you :wink:


----------

